# Farben für Farbleitsystem



## gamerfunkie (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich erstelle gerade eine Website und würde dasd Menü gerne mit Farbleitsystem umsetzen, d.h. jedes Menü bekommet eine andere Farbe, zu erkennungszwecken. Insgesamt gibt es 8 Menüpunkte.
Ich habe zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ich stufe von dunklem Blau ausgehend zu hellem Blau ab, oder ich geb jedem Menüpunkt eine andere Farbe.
Kann mir jemand Farbcodes geben die ich für eine der Varianten nutzen kann? Internetseiten sind auch gut ... hauptsache ich habe Anhaltspunkte zu den Farben die ich nutzen kann.
Lg gamerfunkie


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Bei Farben hilft dir vielleicht sowas weiter:
> http://www.colorblender.com/
> http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html



Ich liebe diese Links 

Peez


----------



## gamerfunkie (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey Danke! Das sind wirklich gute Links.
Damit kann ich schon einiges anfangen!


----------



## janoc (17. Dezember 2007)

Bekomm ich jetzt einen Orden?  

Wer öfter mit solchen Farbgeschichten zu tun hat, dem kann ich übrigens nur allerwärmstens den da ans Herz legen: http://www.colorschemer.com/ – die rund 35€ sind es wirklich wert und leistbar, selbst für ein hobby gfx0rz kiddie ... nagut, für die gibts ja immer noch die online-Generatoren.


----------

